
Facebook : Breaking Ground on Our First Custom Data Center - r11t
http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=262655797130
======
there
why prineville, oregon?

~~~
noelchurchill
Data centers are typically built near cheap energy sources.

Read this for more on the data centers energy efficiency:
[http://blog.oregonlive.com/siliconforest/2010/01/facebook_to...](http://blog.oregonlive.com/siliconforest/2010/01/facebook_touts_energy_efficien.html)

